# alarm doesn't single beep when locking after ipod adapter install



## wallst32_2 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a 2001.5 Passat with Monsoon. The car was pre-wired for the CD changer in the trunk so I decided to try the USA Spec PA11-VW Ipod adapter. Unfortunately, the noise problem was present, so I aquired the USA Spec CAS-VW6 cable to connect the adpter to the back of the head unit. 
After installing the CAS-VW6 everything seemed to work fine, and the music was buzz/hum free. But I noticed that when I now lock the car, the lights flash, and the car locks, but the single beep/chirp is nowhere to be heard. When I used the PA11-VW adapter which just connected in the trunk to the pre-wired CD changer cable, the beep/chirp was still present.
Any ideas? I'm going to test panic and alarm tomorrow morning; not sure if they still work or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't heard of this issue yet, but I'm glad to hear the pa6 cable solved the audio problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll ask about the alarm issue but it is possible that it may have just stopped working at the same time
when you removed the headunit to connect the usa spec adapter did you unplug the radio from its power connection?


----------



## 20vA2jetta (May 22, 2002)

*Re: alarm doesn't single beep when locking after ipod adapter install (wallst32_2)*

your radio is not completely installed in the dash, which keeps the alarm microswitch on the side of the radio from completing the circuit.
Thus your alarm thinks someone has removed the radio & will not arm immediately.
your door led is flashing slow isn't it?
after about 30sec. to 1 min. it will start flashing normal.
just remove your radio & re-install until it bottoms out in the dash.


----------



## Sugoi8 (Jan 20, 2004)

like 2jetta says; the radio is not completely seated. Either push on the face plate and see if the radio makes contact with the micro switch or remove and re-install pushing on both side evenly. If you have the car display function, it won't work properly either. Took my VW back to the dealer 3 times before they figured it out.


----------

